# Aromatization by Test E



## minotaur (Dec 10, 2014)

As to your advices I'm going to do the cycle on Test E, 12 weeks, 250-500mg e7d. As I know I'm very sensitive to the sides of aromatization I have to get FULLY and COMPLETELY SECURED from it. I'm wondering whether to choose anastrozole or tamoxiphene and what doses (assuming to take the AI through entire cycle). Awaiting for your opinions


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 10, 2014)

aromasin has been my AI of choice..You can start when bloods tell u its time or u can start a low dose from day1


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 10, 2014)

First of all split your 500 mg into two injects...250mg on monday and 250mg on thursday. 

Nolva is not an anti estrogen and will do nothing for the estrogen in your blood. Anastozole and exemestane works differently on different people so you will just have to try one and find out if it works for you. Being a rookie has its positives and negatives.


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 10, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> First of all split your 500 mg into two injects...250mg on monday and 250mg on thursday.
> 
> Nolva is not an anti estrogen and will do nothing for the estrogen in your blood. Anastozole and exemestane works differently on different people so you will just have to try one and find out if it works for you. Being a rookie has its positives and negatives.



^^^solid^^^


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2014)

Who's advice was it to inject 250-500 every 7 days?
Many members have posted test cycles on here, and if you would have viewed some of those you would have had better informed yourself to split dose like CS said above.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 11, 2014)

minotaur said:


> As to your advices I'm going to do the cycle on Test E, 12 weeks, 250-500mg e7d. As I know I'm very sensitive to the sides of aromatization I have to get FULLY and COMPLETELY SECURED from it. I'm wondering whether to choose anastrozole or tamoxiphene and what doses (assuming to take the AI through entire cycle). Awaiting for your opinions



When are we gonna stop callin Nolva a fukkin AI??? Cause its NOT. Please tell us which member advised you to inject once a week?? 

Is it me or are people just blazing questions out there without looking up or reading shit 1st?? Stickies hold all the info newbies look for but yet they need to make threads like this asking people to tell them what to do. Newbies really wouldn't need to ask much basic shit if you did more research...That means READ!!!!


----------



## minotaur (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, so I will stick to your advices and will inject twice a week but what would be the perfect dose of arimidex or aromasin to add ??


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 11, 2014)

minotaur said:


> Ok, so I will stick to your advices and will inject twice a week but what would be the perfect dose of arimidex or aromasin to add ??



The "STARTING" dose for adex is .5mg eod....for aromasin its 12.5mg ed. The perfect dose for you is unkown and you will have to get blood work to find that out. Then once you figure it out you will most likely add deca, dbol, drol, hcg or npp to your cycles and you will need to figure out what the perfect dose is all over again...you catchin my drift here bro?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 11, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> When are we gonna stop callin Nolva a fukkin AI??? Cause its NOT!



Probably when people stop promoting cialis for blood pressure control lol


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2014)

on 500mg ew, I use 12.5mg ed, but I am a rare creature.

Also, this is not the right forum. Just my pet peeve - not trying to be a dick


----------



## Paolos (Dec 11, 2014)

I like Anastrozole @ .5mg E3D for me. Early in my AI usage I was dosing @ .5mg EOD but it was too much. Thats why we do bloodwork
in the middle of a run or if you feel like something is not right.


----------



## minotaur (Dec 11, 2014)

> The "STARTING" dose for adex is .5mg eod....for aromasin its 12.5mg ed. The perfect dose for you is unkown and you will have to get blood work to find that out. Then once you figure it out you will most likely add deca, dbol, drol, hcg or npp to your cycles and you will need to figure out what the perfect dose is all over again...you catchin my drift here bro?


Yes, I do  Are there any pros or cons for the aromasin over arimidex? (in other words - are there anyREAL cons for arimidex?) I'd likely to stick to arimidex as it is less expensive for me. 
I'm oposite to orals as my liver doesn't allow for them yet.
I'm unlikely to ever add nandrolone as it makes me prone for fat increase due to increase of prolactine and progesterone like activity that is hard to defeat. The probable AAS of choice I predict will be the bold, masterone andeventually primo.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2014)

with all the problems you have mayb it would be a smart choice for u to avoid steroids..Nothing wrong with lifting natty


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> with all the problems you have mayb it would be a smart choice for u to avoid steroids..Nothing wrong with lifting natty



there really isn't


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Probably when people stop promoting cialis for blood pressure control lol


You can have my cialis when you pry it from my cold dead hands.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 13, 2014)

aromasin 12.5 eod but i am not sensitive to e2


----------



## minotaur (Dec 13, 2014)

Is there really a benefit to take aro over ari with such doses of E?


----------



## minotaur (Jan 1, 2015)

Is there any benefit to use 250mg of cypionate e7d over enanthate 250mg e3d, except the price?

If taken with AI how much the test will increase the fat loss? Would it be better then clen?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 1, 2015)

minotaur said:


> Is there any benefit to use 250mg of cypionate e7d over enanthate 250mg e3d, except the price?
> 
> If taken with AI how much the test will increase the fat loss? Would it be better then clen?



250mg of Cyp E7D is 250mg of Cyp a week. 250mg of enan E3D would be more than 500mg of enan a week so yes there is a difference besides price. 

Increase fat loss by a very small degree.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd say 250mg on sun and 250mg on thur and aromasin 12.5 e3d would b good but blood work really tells the story


----------



## minotaur (Jan 2, 2015)

It's clear cypio wins over enan in regards to prices but is there any other pro or con for the cypio cycle over enan cycle?

Is there a real benefit (for you?) to stack such small doses of test with aromasin at first time? Maybe the ari would do the same here? And is less expensive...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 2, 2015)

minotaur said:


> It's clear cypio wins over enan in regards to prices but is there any other pro or con for the cypio cycle over enan cycle?
> 
> Is there a real benefit (for you?) to stack such small doses of test with aromasin at first time? Maybe the ari would do the same here? And is less expensive...



How is that clear?? There is no difference between cyp and enanthate besides the ester chain attached to it. They are generally the same price if the same strength. There is no difference in the AAS world. Interchangable compounds. Test is test

Yes the benefit for someone to use asin while on cycle is the keep the estrogen at bay. W/o bloodwork its all a guessing game.


----------



## minotaur (Jan 14, 2015)

> How is that clear?? There is no difference between cyp and enanthate besides the ester chain attached to it. They are generally the same price if the same strength. There is no difference in the AAS world. Interchangable compounds. Test is test


You don't see my point. You take at least 500mg of enanthate or 250mg of cypionate (the same strength and quality) for a week. Cyp and E cost the same price but E you take TWICE AS much AS E! So it seems to better to stick to cypionate as it's cheaper. But maybe there are any other benefits for the C over E that I cannot see? 

What PCT should be enough for such a cycle? HCG is a must? Use clomiphene alone or clom+tamox? How long to take the aromasin?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 14, 2015)

minotaur said:


> You don't see my point. You take at least 500mg of enanthate or 250mg of cypionate (the same strength and quality) for a week. Cyp and E cost the same price but E you take TWICE AS much AS E! So it seems to better to stick to cypionate as it's cheaper. But maybe there are any other benefits for the C over E that I cannot see?
> 
> What PCT should be enough for such a cycle? HCG is a must? Use clomiphene alone or clom+tamox? How long to take the aromasin?



You don't need to take twice as much enanthate as cypionate. You also said "but E you take twice as muh as E" which makes no sense.


----------



## Irish (Jan 14, 2015)

minotaur said:


> You don't see my point. You take at least 500mg of enanthate or 250mg of cypionate (the same strength and quality) for a week. Cyp and E cost the same price but E you take TWICE AS much AS E! So it seems to better to stick to cypionate as it's cheaper. But maybe there are any other benefits for the C over E that I cannot see?
> 
> What PCT should be enough for such a cycle? HCG is a must? Use clomiphene alone or clom+tamox? How long to take the aromasin?


You don't see the point. Test e and test c are both test. They are the same thing. If you inject 500mg you get 500mg. If you inject 250mg then you get 250... You don't seem to understand this so please don't treat our members like they are the ignorant ones..


----------



## powermaster (Jan 15, 2015)

minotaur said:


> You don't see my point. You take at least 500mg of enanthate or 250mg of cypionate (the same strength and quality) for a week. Cyp and E cost the same price but E you take TWICE AS much AS E! So it seems to better to stick to cypionate as it's cheaper. But maybe there are any other benefits for the C over E that I cannot see?
> 
> What PCT should be enough for such a cycle? HCG is a must? Use clomiphene alone or clom+tamox? How long to take the aromasin
> 
> Test c and test e are basically the same. There is one day diff in half life. Only time it becomes diff if the mg are different. You can get test c or e 200mg or 250mg per cc. So if you have 10ml vial dosed at 250mg per cc that's 1 cc twice a week for 500mg a week.. maybe you have 10ml vial dosed at 200mg per cc then you need 1.25cc twice a week for 500 mg a week.Make since.I about have myself confused.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 15, 2015)

minotaur said:


> You don't see my point. You take at least 500mg of enanthate or 250mg of cypionate (the same strength and quality) for a week. Cyp and E cost the same price but E you take TWICE AS much AS E! So it seems to better to stick to cypionate as it's cheaper. But maybe there are any other benefits for the C over E that I cannot see?



I don't see it because you aren't making one. You dont know what you are talking about. Matter of fact, you're not making sense at all. You need to do some research buddy.


----------



## minotaur (Jan 16, 2015)

You said I should take twice a week 250mg of E or once a week 250mg of C. Correct if I'm wrong.
I renew the question about approperiate PCT after the test only 12 week cycle.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 16, 2015)

minotaur said:


> You said I should take twice a week 250mg of E or once a week 250mg of C. Correct if I'm wrong.
> I renew the question about approperiate PCT after the test only 12 week cycle.



no, he said don't take 500 mg all at once, split it up between 2 doses of 250 a few days apart.  If you want to take 500mg a week of test it doesn't matter if it's Cyp or Enth, they're both basically the same, but you need to take 250 one day and then 250 3 days later, so Monday and Thursday or something simular.  As far as price, get whichever YOU feel is cheaper but 500mg of test is 500mg of test. 

As for the AI, just pick one.  Adex or Aromasin, and then fallow the advice above as far as how often.  you will find what works for YOU the best.  just make sure you have a proper pct plan.


----------



## minotaur (Jan 16, 2015)

PCT plan  - clomiphene alone should be enough?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

why do a half assed pct..Learn some shit man..If u gonna do it do it right,Lean about hcg and nolva clomid pcts..Lets start doing some research


----------



## minotaur (Jan 18, 2015)

I like to take out the research from experience of yours


----------



## minotaur (Jan 18, 2015)

The last issue - I find obtaining the aromasin a bit troublesome and it's a bit expensive. Don't you think that with such small doses of test the ari would do ALL THE SAME as the aromasin would do?
I see all of you preffers the aro but you do much stronger and much more advanced cycle then I'm about to do.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 18, 2015)

minotaur said:


> I like to take out the research from experience of yours



This right here is the most selfish, asshole answer you could give. Let alone ignorant since you dont sem to actually want to learn for yourself why these things YOU'RE taking into YOUR body is gonna do...


----------

